# Well "REGULATED" Militia



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

With all the crying about the 2nd amendment and the part of it that protects our right to keep and bear arms, why is it that so many here overlook the "Well Regulated" part......I think these guys understood that "arms" would be an ever changing comodity, and that regulations would someday be needed as we are seeing today.
I have taken some hits on other posts questioning my intentions and worth as an outdoorsman. Really.......! I assure you all that I could swap
hunting/fishing stories with you untill we ran out of fire wood....but I would then agrue with you in the dark about this new trend in guns as weapons strictly marketed and sold to kill people. You don't see the bigger picture here, the nra does not represent the majority of gun owners in this country, yet the demands they force thru "their" politicians effect all of us.
Those who post here are mainly hard core gun advocates, but many silent readers feel the same way as a I do, that we would love to just go back a few decades when guns were just a tool we got out each fall to put game on the table. And don't say there way too many assault type guns out there to ever go back.......responsible gun owners could fix this problem in a short.
This fantasy about taking over the government with our guns is just a mirrage created and fueled by the gun manufacturers and the nra, pimping out the 2nd amendment to boost sales, and the folks in those long lines at guns stores have not (or are not able to) figure this out yet.
I hope some of you that miss the good old days when we used guns for hunting wildlife instead of people will chime in here, like Red Green says....."we're all in this together" HT


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

'Well regulated' in the 18th century as it applied to the militia meant 'well drilled' or well trained. Today the 2nd Amendment might read: A well trained militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you would run out of stories before i would ever run out of fire wood.....why keep beating this horse














....just bored 


I sure am no gun fanatic and actually don't own a AR 15.....but do own other toys....and know a few that hunt with them....that never killed any one....sure there is other tools they could use for that....but who are you or anyone else to dictate that to them....you sure could use other guns to kill what you do(hunting)....heck you really don't need a gun for that.....take it old school and use a bow, or knife or your bare hands.....


I am getting sick of you continually starting this on here....let it go or please leave.....you have your opinion and I (we) have ours.....if you have nothing more to add.....let it go, or you just go


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

this is more the intent of the second amendment 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U5ut6yPrObw


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardtop,

I've never killed a person, I have killed a lot of animals. The weapons I used would certainly kill a person..

I don't know why you keep pressing this issue. Banning a currently legal firearm will have no impact on reducing gun violence any more than the current gun laws prevent it today

No need to keep arguing a point over and over again that has no statistical data to support it's validity and you can't win on.

You really should let it go.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

In before the lock! i seriously dont know why people continue to post new threads on this topic.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

IGbullshark said:


> In before the lock! i seriously dont know why people continue to post new threads on this topic.


Dangit, you beat me!  +2


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep Lundy.......your probably right, this thread will probably be locked soon too.......no sense in trying to get some of my hunting brothers here to take a look in the mirror and see what this anti government gun buying frenzy has turned them into. Heck.....there were only 20 grandkids and a few teachers murdered at Sandy Hook, and its been a monnth now.....we wouldn't want any pesky regulations to infringe on anyones right to own meatgrinders, lets just forget about all this and kick the can on down the road......


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Dangit, you beat me!  +2


gotta be quicker next time!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> Yep Lundy.......your probably right, this thread will probably be locked soon too.......no sense in trying to get some of my hunting brothers here to take a look in the mirror and see what this anti government gun buying frenzy has turned them into. Heck.....there were only 20 grandkids and a few teachers murdered at Sandy Hook, and its been a monnth now.....we wouldn't want any pesky regulations to infringe on anyones right to own meatgrinders, lets just forget about all this and kick the can on down the road......


I'm pretty sure everyone here knows your position at this point. There's no need for a weekly reminder.


----------

